# Anything hot happening on Pcola or Navarre Beach Piers?



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey guys so the waterfowl season has officially come to a close I'm now working on putting hunting stuff away and pulling the fishing gear back out and seeing if I can get a couple rods bent over. I'm wanting try out the Pcola and Navarre Piers but was wondering if anything goods hitting like any bobos or tuna or anything good? So any pointers and help to get me pointed in the right way would be much appreciated thanks in advance. TIGHT LINES AND KEEP THE BITE GOING

Sent from my U318AA using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pensacola pier is down until at least summer, don’t know about Navarre


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Should be some reds, Bonita


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

According to the Navarre daily reports, nothing going on right now.
Chokealoosa caught just a few pompano in the last few days. Said they are seeing bonito and blackfins out of throwing range.
Pensacola says they ain't doin' chit till they get a big pocket full of free federal money.


----------



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok gotcha thanks all y'all for the info greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my U318AA using Tapatalk


----------



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

Well with that being said tho does anyone know if anything hitting out of the pass by fort Pickens? Like around the Massachusetts or around that area? I'm trying to get into some bobos or kings, barracudas and suck trying to get my hands on some shark bait.

Sent from my U318AA using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Kings are gone for the year, Cudas headed for warmer waters, too. You should be able to find bobos just outside the pass. Look for them churning up the water or birds diving.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m assuming you have a boat. Bull reds in the pass. Flounder around the mass. You probably won’t get into kings, too cool. Bonita should be around. If your not familiar with the mass, be aware of where the stack is as you approach. Good luck.


----------

